# Contestador automatico telefono fijo



## Emmanuelfanzini (Feb 8, 2011)

Buenas, soy nuevo en el foro y ando un poco perdido.
Estoy realizando un proyecto que encontré en la red y que al parecer es simple y no presenta complejidades. El proyecto se trata de un contestador automático que tiene un MT8870 para detectar tonos. Vengo bastante bien, pero no termino de comprender una parte del circuito que es la del "gancho automático" (seria la parte que contesta automáticamente), entiendo como funciona pero no entiendo como es que automáticamente descuelga el teléfono. Lo probé con un simulador y si le pongo una llame manual funciona correctamente, pero ¿como hago para que sea automático?
El proyecto es el siguiente:
http://grids.die.upm.es/practicas/Interfaz%20telef%A2nico/inter_tel_3.pdf

Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## DJ T3 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hola que tal!
Bienvenido al foro (yo también soy nuevo, jejeje, pero leyéndolo muy *viejo*, jejeje)..
Con respecto a tu pregunta, en el PDF tenes un detector de llamada, lo cual junto a un PIC, podes detectar cuándo alguien llama a tu línea, cuando el PIC reconozca la llamada, conmuta el "gancho automático" para atender la llamada y recibir, a través del integrado (decodificador DTMF) MT8870, datos (DTMF del teclado alfanumérico del teléfono) provenientes de otro teléfono, así realizar, dependiendo de la opción que elija el que llama, las operaciones correspondientes.
Espero haberte ayudado, cualquier cosa pregunta. Saludos!!!


----------



## Emmanuelfanzini (Mar 14, 2011)

Si, muchas gracias. El proyecto lo necesito para aprobar la ultima materia que me queda para recibirme de tecnico electronico asi que me es de gran ayuda! voy a ver entonces como hago. tengo un 84 que seguramente me va a servir. Saludos y gracias por tu ayuda desinteresada.


----------



## Luisfer1128 (Oct 11, 2012)

Emmanuelfanzini dijo:


> Buenas, soy nuevo en el foro y ando un poco perdido.
> Estoy realizando un proyecto que encontré en la red y que al parecer es simple y no presenta complejidades. El proyecto se trata de un contestador automático que tiene un MT8870 para detectar tonos. Vengo bastante bien, pero no termino de comprender una parte del circuito que es la del "gancho automático" (seria la parte que contesta automáticamente), entiendo como funciona pero no entiendo como es que automáticamente descuelga el teléfono. Lo probé con un simulador y si le pongo una llame manual funciona correctamente, pero ¿como hago para que sea automático?
> El proyecto es el siguiente:
> http://grids.die.upm.es/practicas/Interfaz%20telef%A2nico/inter_tel_3.pdf
> ...



Que tal Emmanuelfanzini? Como te acabo de ir con tu proyecto ?

Quisiera saber si aun tienes por ahi pdf que mencionas en tu tema, ando en busca de un circuito para autocontestacion, pero nada que aparece alguno.

Si lo tienes aun a mano, agradezco si lo puedes compartir., 

Saludos


----------

